# PE minimum salary



## EdinNO (Aug 21, 2006)

OK, just an off-the-cuff, feeling sort of answer: What do you feel should be the minimum salary for a PE?

Yes, it will vary based on location, discipline, experience, industry and present job function. I just want to hear what you think, in general as the bottom line.

Here are my thoughts for Louisiana:

Graduate with 4 years experience and PE- $60,000

Graduate with 8 years experience and PE- $70,000

Graduate with 12 years experience and PE- $80,000

I think these are minimums. No one with these credentials should accept less in this region. I think higher salaries are certainly warranted.

Anyone have any thoughts?

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2006)

> Graduate with 8 years experience and PE- $70,000


I have the 8 years, (gradutated '97) but not the PE.

I can say that I am no where near that.


----------



## Hill William (Aug 22, 2006)

I have five years, work for the state, and have my PE, and I am no where close. :angry:


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 22, 2006)

Those figures sound fair on the low side.

I will be on the low side for going without an increase for 5 years.


----------



## petermcc (Aug 22, 2006)

Try this link. Salary info

you can check the salary by zip.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hill William (Aug 22, 2006)

> Try this link. Salary infoyou can check the salary by zip.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Imagine that. The web site is blocked from my computer. :dunno:


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm not there either.

I think we should be though. I see too many other people makeing that kind of money even without degrees or even just associates degrees and doing work not even in their fields.

I just think we should be at the levels I mention. I'm not there either though.

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 22, 2006)

Also consider that I am hearing more reports of fresh grads asking for and even getting $50K plus.

About 3 or 4 years ago I hired two recent or fresh grads at $45K each in Houston.

Add 10 years expereince and a PE on top of that and $60 or $70K doesn't sound unreasonable.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2006)

New grads we interview in Atlanta all want $40- $50K most with zilch in terms of experience. And thats for Civil!

You guys with PE's and at least 5-6 years experience should be close to $60 minimum.IMO it should be more like $70-$80... I know every region is different though.

I just got a call from a friend of mine , she was bitching she only got a 2.5% raise, she has her PE, 10 years expereince, is making about $90K. :dunno: I told her she should quit her job and start having babies, but I guess I am old fashioned... :BK:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2006)

DIAZWV,

Hope this helps bro. I did a few from Bridgeport's Zip Code


----------



## Hill William (Aug 22, 2006)

What level engineer would I be. I mean my job class at work is a Highway Engineer II but that is state babble.


----------



## Hill William (Aug 22, 2006)

> What level engineer would I be. I mean my job class at work is a Highway Engineer II but that is state babble.


Either way, my salary is very competitive with a CAD Drafter.


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 22, 2006)

> DIAZWV,
> Hope this helps bro. I did a few from Bridgeport's Zip Code


I'm depressed now. :suicide:


----------



## petermcc (Aug 22, 2006)

:ruh: do kill me....I was only the messenger..


----------



## PEsoon2B (Aug 22, 2006)

I get paid in SAMEECHEZ!!!!!!


----------



## Ferg_AR (Aug 22, 2006)

> I get paid in SAMEECHEZ!!!!!!


:rotfl: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2006)

You like Pasta too, right?


----------



## Ferg_AR (Aug 22, 2006)

I took a look at that salary.com site. I'll just say that I'm a little more pleased with what I'm making now. I'm right at the median.


----------



## benbo (Aug 22, 2006)

You could make this money or even more here in California. Of course, the housing is so expensive you'll have to live in Montana and commute.


----------



## SCPE (Aug 22, 2006)

I see one's salary as what you need to maintain you standard of living. If you make 100K but are miserable for 240 days out of the year, is it really worth it? Hell no! Try to find a place where you enjoy your work and it does'nt take over your life. You will be much happier and live longer if you find a rewarding job, rather than stressing out all week, making a bunch of money and having to blow it over 2 days of the weekend, only to dread Monday morning.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2006)

> I see one's salary as what you need to maintain you standard of living. If you make 100K but are miserable for 240 days out of the year, is it really worth it? Hell no! Try to find a place where you enjoy your work and it does'nt take over your life. You will be much happier and live longer if you find a rewarding job, rather than stressing out all week, making a bunch of money and having to blow it over 2 days of the weekend, only to dread Monday morning.


Do we work together?


----------



## rleon82 (Aug 23, 2006)

(P.E. 5 years exp.)

At the old job, I was making the bottom 25% of all civil engineers in the area. But that was for the local muni (City). The public Works Director is still working on getting the Engineers I left behind a raise. :lmao: :rotflmao

My current employer is paying so much I have very little time for all the side work I am offered. :true:


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 23, 2006)

> My current employer is paying so much I have very little time for all the side work I am offered. :true:


I don't understand. Do you mean that your salary is so much that you no longer feel the drive to do all the side work to enhance your income?

If so, good job! That's where I need to be.

Ed


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 23, 2006)

> (P.E. 5 years exp.)
> At the old job, I was making the bottom 25% of all civil engineers in the area.  But that was for the local muni (City).  The public Works Director is still working on getting the Engineers I left behind a raise.





> rleon
> 
> I've worked on the consulting side for 6 years now, thinking about going to the muni side. In your experience is the muni stide less stressful. There's a couple of positions open with the local county that start out with 20 paid days off and 11 holidays. It keeps looking better everyday, plus I would like to work my 8 hour day and go home. Any thoughts would be great. Thanks
> 
> :brick:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 23, 2006)

Consulting side (but bigger company) is probably where you want to be for the more serious dollars. But usually that comes with more travel, more overtime (unpaid) and more pressure. If you're really lucky, your company will give you comp time (under the table), but you'll be too busy to use it. Also less stability. Big companies staff up for big jobs and then let everyone go.

If you're lucky, you get on with a msall company and be there on the ground floor when it takes off.

Life is a series of choices and consequences.......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2006)

> If you're lucky, you get on with a msall company and be there on the ground floor when it takes off.


That's kinda what I'm trying to do right now. The company I work for bought out a landscape architecture office, and wanted to grow a civil engineering division there too.

They brought on my boss to run the show and me to do a lot of the nuts and bolts work and pound out plans. It was just the 2 of us for the first year.

We're now turning a profit, and they've hired 3 people since May. I think the goal is to get a survey crew and another engineer on board in the next year or so and call it an office.


----------



## petermcc (Aug 24, 2006)

notice how all companies want you to be able to produce your own plans but 'drawing' does not supposively count towards your work experience!

"piss" on that.....


----------



## rleon82 (Aug 28, 2006)

> > If you're lucky, you get on with a msall company and be there on the ground floor when it takes off.
> 
> 
> That's kinda what I'm trying to do right now. The company I work for bought out a landscape architecture office, and wanted to grow a civil engineering division there too.
> ...


I need to re-word that, I am so busy that I do not have time for side work.


----------

